# Should I Sell My O&w Mirage Iii To Buy A Speedy?



## iwhelan (Dec 18, 2004)

So I have had this original O&W Mirage III for about a year and a half now, and a big chunk of that time the watch was living with Jack @ Industrial Watch Works. I had the dial and hands re-lumed since the OEM lume wasn't that great and had him put an anti-reflective coating (not tinted like breitling, but totally colorless) inside the crystal.

Essentially the watch looks original but with a couple hidden tricks up it's sleeve. However, over the last few months I have fallen in love with the Omega Speedmaster Pro and I think that's the watch I want to grow old with. We all know about the Speedy Pro's history and significance so I need not go into it. The Mirage III is a nice watch, but still not a Speedy Pro. If I had the money at the time, I probably would have bought the speedy pro instead but I thought I would be happy enough. It's such a nice watch that I wish I could keep both, but I am thinking about selling it. I know most of you are watch collectors and would rather keep both too, but even though I love watches, I just want a few nice ones to live with for a long long time.

It probably sounds like I have made up my mind already, but perhaps you can add something to this.

The other question is, what is this watch worth? I hope this isn't misinterpreted as a sales post since I'm not really selling it yet. If I am breaking the rules, please let me know... it's not intentional. Anyhow, the watch is still in great shape, probably about 90% but it has those aforementioned improvements... and I know that the original MIII might be a bit more desireable than the later iterations.

I can't really afford to keep both, but I think the Speedy Pro is the one for me to grow old with







I still have my Seiko Orange Monster for tough situations.

Let me know your thoughts...

-Ian


----------



## iwhelan (Dec 18, 2004)

Now I'm back to thinking I want to keep this and somehow find a way to buy the Speedy as well. I keep going back and forth! Nothing like a public forum for thinking out loud, right?

-Ian


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats what its here for Ian...In all honesty I doubt you will get back the money youve spent on the O+W.....

I think its a great idea to try to get the Speedy as well as keeping the Mirage....


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Keep the O & W


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

...sounds like you have bought the wrong watch!

been there, done that


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

You've put so much time and effort into the O&W it would be a real shame to flip it, IMHO.

Try for both if you can. You may find the Speedy to be a disapointment, I know one or two who have, so it would be a real shame if you sell the O&W get the Speedy and then find you don't really like it as much as you thought and want the O&W back.


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

I'd really love to have your watch... but i've gotta say you should keep it









If you sell it i am sure there will be times that you will regret it, and it's not as though you can just buy a 'stock' one to replace it if you couldn't live without it. Many times i have sold a watch and then had to buy another of the same type!!

Shame though, cause you've done to your Mirage what i would have liked to have done if i'd had one. The only extra custom i would like is black day/date.

Just wait a bit for the speedy and start saving


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Tough call - but I really have to echo what has been said before. I would keep the Mirage. I flipped mine a while back and regretted it ever since. I keep looking at the sales pages and just know I will get one again sometime - when funds permit.

I don't know what the Mirage is worth, but my gut feeling is you will take a loss on it and, as has been said, if you sold it to finance a Speedy and then were not convinced by it, you would be kicking yourself forever afterwards.

For my money, and if I really wanted a Speedy, I would keep the Mirage and save like hell to get the Speedy as well.

Sadly, the only other way is to sell the Mirage, but be prepared to take a hit on it. Most people "who are in the know" about O&W probably won't pay the premium for what you had done, and anyone not in the know, won't care what you did







Sad but probably true.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`d suggest you save up, buy the Speedy, live with them both for a few months, _then_ decide if you still want to sell the O & W


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

What a dilema!..









I'll be honest and say I don't own either watch although I've long admired the O&W. As has been said before, the problem will be if having flipped the O&W, you decide the Speedy doesn't quite hit the button as you expect. Having gone to the trouble of "sorting" the Mirage you're then in a tricky position in terms of replacing it like for like. I think I'd have to agree with the other guys here and say it'd probably be better to save up a wee while longer and hang onto the Mirage at the same time. You could always make a decision from there. Tough call though.

Richard


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

It's easy...keep the O&W Mirage III...it's a far nice watch than the Omega









(I wouldn't dare say that if Neil was still here







)










Cheers

Paul


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Selling this was easily the worst "watch selling" decision I have ever made.
















Don't do it - you'll regret it for sure.










Just my opinion, obviously.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Keep the Ollech,IMO.Never owned one,but had a Speedy.Much overated watch IMO,and you have to wind the thing
















Don't sell


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`d suggest you save up, buy the Speedy, live with them both for a few months, _then_ decide if you still want to sell the O & W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I stand by what I said here but would just like to add that since the 70`s I`d really liked the look of the speedy and hoped one day to get one.

Over the last couple of years I`ve got more interested in watches and went to a a jewellers with a view to buying one, after actually holding, and examining it closely I found it to be, a really nice watch.









However by this time I`d seen the O & W Mirage range and Roy`s wonderful RLT-8, after some thought I got the `8` and am very happy with it.
















Would I buy a speedy now? probably not.

I might however sometime go for the Mirage, it is really nice, love that bezel


















Silver Hawk said:


> It's easy...keep the O&W Mirage III...it's a far nice watch than the Omega
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paul you`d be burnt at the stake as a heretic


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Absolutely do not go for a Speedy - real crap. Passed rigorous NASA tests, been worn on the Moon and on most space programmes from Mercury to Space Shuttle, still manufactured in similar form to its original over 45 years ago, a robust, accurate, classic - who in his right mind would want a watch with such history?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Not me







Or Jason,or a few others I know























Nice enough watch,if you like that kind of thing


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

On further thought,the Speedy is bearable,but be carefull with such a watch,boredom soon sets in.It does not do much,just ticks away and demands to be wound.Dont get one wet







Ok in Zero gravity but no good near water,30m I think?

If I were going down the have to have an old fashioned watch route














It would have to be the Broadarrow,or the Triple date moonphase thingie,much more to play with,more for your money too.Even thought they do cost more,a used one could be found for a decent price.

No ignore that,I would go Zenith


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

...or even better just get a cheap quartz watch....

bigots....


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Or an expensive quartz watch,like I did


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I built myself up to absolutely haveo have a Speedy. It was my dream watch, I got one and was quite underwhelmed by it, I did really like it and would have another but the attraction kind of fizzled away quite quickly









Its a good watch but dont believe the hype


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm not playing any more


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I suspect a G-Shock would be the choice of many Astronauts these day?

It's down to what floats your boat in the end, not someone elses. IMO.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nail hit on head,Jase old pal.

That is how I felt.Take away all the moon hype and what is left?A watch you have to wind yourself





















I always thought the crown is rather awkward to wind too,but that could be down to me having webbed fingers


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

I'd rather buy a Speedy than a PINE KITCHEN


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Also
















I would rather have an X-33 Mars watch.It lets you work rest and play.Now thats value for money IMO


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I like pine kitchens







They smell nice.


----------



## fusee (Apr 22, 2005)

Stich with the O&W. It's automatic and it's waterproof to a reasonable depth. There are loads of advantages to the O&W and some to the Speedmaster.

Keep your O&W.

I might buy one myself soon!


----------



## iwhelan (Dec 18, 2004)

fusee said:


> Stich with the O&W. It's automatic and it's waterproof to a reasonable depth. There are loads of advantages to the O&W and some to the Speedmaster.
> 
> Keep your O&W.
> 
> ...


I think I will keep both after all.. that is after I have the other one to keep. The speedmaster is definitely in the cards.... I have handled one once and while I was slightly underwhelmed by it, I still loved it and still want one.

-Ian


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats great Ian


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think that's the right move Ian, you can always sell one on if you want to later.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Good idea









The advantage of having both is your less likely to get bored of one


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Good choice


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Glad you are happy. (Good move too IMHO).


----------



## JP (Europe) (Jan 9, 2004)

iwhelan said:


> So I have had this original O&W Mirage III for about a year and a half now, and a big chunk of that time the watch was living with Jack @ Industrial Watch Works. I had the dial and hands re-lumed since the OEM lume wasn't that great and had him put an anti-reflective coating (not tinted like breitling, but totally colorless) inside the crystal.
> 
> Essentially the watch looks original but with a couple hidden tricks up it's sleeve. However, over the last few months I have fallen in love with the Omega Speedmaster Pro and I think that's the watch I want to grow old with. We all know about the Speedy Pro's history and significance so I need not go into it. The Mirage III is a nice watch, but still not a Speedy Pro. If I had the money at the time, I probably would have bought the speedy pro instead but I thought I would be happy enough. It's such a nice watch that I wish I could keep both, but I am thinking about selling it. I know most of you are watch collectors and would rather keep both too, but even though I love watches, I just want a few nice ones to live with for a long long time.
> 
> ...


I have O&W Mirage IIIb (no numbers, just indexes and a little different hands than IIIa but with good lume out from box). I also had Omega Speedy Moon but sold it. I still have 2 other Speedmaster. Both are automatics from 70Â´s calibers #1040 and #1045 Lemania1341 (date) and 5100 (day-date) based.

Omega Speedmaster Pro was also to me the watch I want to grow old with. So why I sold it?

There is no date what I usually miss and it is manually wind. Manual wind I can live but not without date. That said I propably will buy (one day) original Speedy with #321 when I find one but just to my collection. Before that I will wear my Mirage on Bund very often and propably also after that. I use more my Mirage than my 2 Speedy autos.

That said we are talking about apples and oranges. Mirage is nice watch for the money but you canÂ´t compare that to Speedy. I know I will be flamed I know but please remember that I have and I like my Mirage.

Price what you propably get from second hand Mirage III could be around/max. 500 USD . Propably easiest plase to sell is couple topics below. And finding Speedy under 1000 USD is not easy so you still need about 500 - 800 USD more if looking second hand Moon.

As someone (or few) already suggested I think that you should buy Speedy first and after some time decide if you sell one or another. Please remember that value of these both watches will stay. You donÂ´t loose money even if you have 2 watches. Just less money in bank and more in your home. I am quite sure that if priced right you will sell your Mirage in few days.

Just my 2 cents.

JP


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Good post JP


----------



## JP (Europe) (Jan 9, 2004)

AlexR said:


> Good post JP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks









JP


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

You are unlikely to get "flamed" on this forum, especially when posting a well reasoned point of view like that JP.

I have often thought about buying a Speedy Pro, but never actually gone through with it and I don't think I ever will. I can't explain why, it's just me. Whenever I have had the cash, I went for something else instead. I guess that says that a Speedy-Pro, whatever the quality, whatever the history, just does not generate enough "*emotion*" in me that I need to actually stump up for one. And it's not an Omega "thing" - I love Omega. If we were talking about SMP's or Aquaterra's, I would have one like a shot.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I don't think many posts get flamed if any







Members will post strong opinions sometimes,myself included.We are quite civilised here


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

AlexR said:


> .We are quite civilised here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes we are aren't we, why even I had a bath last weekend and went out for dinner!

Mind you it was one of those "once a year" family do's!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I hate family do's


----------



## JP (Europe) (Jan 9, 2004)

Maybe I setled my words a little "hard" when using term "flamed" (English is not my Native).

Good to see that we are civilised and some of us even take bath time to time









How ever because I now started to thing about Omega vs. O&W (or any other ETA7750 -based auto) I have a question in my mind:

Has anyone seen Omega Speedmaster 7750-based model movement?

Or any info if it has been modified and how much?

Is Speedy 7750 worth of thinking?

JP


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

AlexR said:



> I don't think many posts get flamed if any
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you can call anyone who doesn't like Speedies "civilised".


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I take it you have one then


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

AlexR said:


> I take it you have one then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Er - no I sold it cos i didn't like it.

Actually it was a very early one - 1961, but had been mucked around and I wanted a c321 as original as poss. so I sold it at good profit to an Italian (they but anything with lots of knobs on).
















I still want a nice c321 but they are not easy to find.


----------



## iwhelan (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks everyone for all of your helpful discussion on this topic. I appreciate your time in thinking about this matter.

I'm off to find a Speedy now...

I wouldn't mind a vintage speedy if a nice one came along. I have heard about these transitional models from 1968 that had the early 861 movement but with the older style dials with the applied omega logo. I love the look of that dial, but the practicality of the 861 equipped speedies. Maybe i'll try to find one of those specemens.

Of course there are always the very new style Speedies with the 1861 movement, SL, and push-button bracelet. I like the new style ones, but the vintage ones have a great look to them.

-Ian


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

iwhelan said:


> Thanks everyone for all of your helpful discussion on this topic. I appreciate your time in thinking about this matter.
> 
> I'm off to find a Speedy now...
> 
> ...


Yahoo - I won





































Seriously - the older Speedies (before about 1967 or so???) had c321 movements - only slightly different to the 861s. Both have been tested by NASA, but the general view is that, while both have been used in space, only the c321 has been on the Moon.

However, the difference between the 321 and 861 is, as I understand it, only a few components. The newer 1861 again only has slight differences.

No doubt the real experts will correct any errors here.

Here is where you go for the info - everyting you ever wanted to know (or not) about Omegas and Speedies -









http://home.xnet.com/~cmaddox/cm3articles.html#Non-Moonwatch


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

psychlist said:


> iwhelan said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everyone for all of your helpful discussion on this topic.Â I appreciate your time in thinking about this matter.
> ...


He may sell it yet


----------



## iwhelan (Dec 18, 2004)

psychlist said:


> Yahoo - I won
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know about the 321 vs. 861, when I said "early 861 movement" I just meant the early releases of that movement, not that it was *the* early Speedmaster Pro movement. I'm not sure if 861 was actually tested by NASA and there hasn't really been any evidence that they have been used in Space from what I remember reading... or maybe it was that they had not been on the moon. I'm not sure.

-Ian


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

> How ever because I now started to thing about Omega vs. O&W (or any other ETA7750 -based auto) I have a question in my mind:
> 
> Has anyone seen Omega Speedmaster 7750-based model movement?
> 
> ...


Hi JP.

As far as I know, Omega have used lots of 7750 and 7751 variants in their Speedys, certainly the Omega Cal(s). 1152 and 1154 are based upon the 7750, and the 1151 is a 7751. (There are probably loads of other variants as they have been used in the Seamaster Chronos as well.)

As to the question as to are they worth thinking about - of course they are. I'm sure the purists would argue that an original Omega movement is better, but that's only a point of view. As to reliability and quality of fit and finish, I'm sure that Omega do a whole lot more than just "tinker" with the 7750, before it is released.

My guess is they would replace a few critical parts, add new components and some complications (as required by the model), adjust the fit and finish overall, and then fine tune the timings.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> It's easy...keep the O&W Mirage III...it's a far nice watch than the Omega
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would


----------

